# Airbag Recall on 2012 Buick Verano, 2012 Chevy cruze and 2012 Chevy Sonic.



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you do a search? I know there is another thread about this already.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved this to service issues as it should not have been created in the "new members introduction" section.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I contacted my dealer they have no recall yet.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bergy9 (Jan 14, 2013)

I found information at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...d=480&referenceSearch.urlCode=04PKOJG2LWBHX64

*Report Receipt Date:* OCT 31, 2012 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 12V522000 
*Component(s):* AIR BAGS 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 2,949 

*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC

[h=5]SUMMARY:[/h]General Motors is recalling certain model year 2012 Buick Verano, Chevrolet Cruze, and Chevrolet Sonic vehicles. The driver side frontal air bag has a shorting bar which may intermittently contact the air bag terminals.[h=5]CONSEQUENCE:[/h]If the bar and terminals are contacting each other at the time of a crash necessitating deployment of the driver's frontal airbag, that airbag will not deploy, increasing the driver's risk of injury. [h=5]REMEDY:[/h]General Motors will notify owners, and dealers will replace the steering wheel airbag coil, free of charge. The safety recall began on January 11, 2013. Owners may contact General Motors at 1-800-521-7300.[h=5]NOTES:[/h]This is General Motors recall number 12261. Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## Bergy9 (Jan 14, 2013)

I called the GM number (1-800-521-7300) through the voice / # promp's I have no open recalls on my 2012 Cruze. Only 2,949 affected which isn't very big number of vehicles.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

So we should all just take out that airbag for weight reduction since it does not work then eh?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bergy9 said:


> I called the GM number (1-800-521-7300) through the voice / # promp's I have no open recalls on my 2012 Cruze. Only 2,949 affected which isn't very big number of vehicles.


I went to my dealer last week and was informed my car was not affected by this recall. Lets hope that's true. I prefer not to find out myself...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM sent the letters out about a month ago. If you didn't get a letter you're probably not affected by this issue. If in doubt, swing by your dealership and ask. They'll need your VIN number to check for you.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No letter here, so I guess I'm good. Anyone know about what build month(s) this affects?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you would like me to check if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If I get a letter, I will tell them too late! I had my driver airbag and under dash bags explode in my face last Wed night when I broadsided that car. Low speed collision but none the less the bags worked! Mine is a 2011 anyway so.......


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the official NHTSA recall notice:

*Report Receipt Date:* JUN 06, 2014 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 14V300000 
*Component(s):* 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 31,520 

[h=4] All Products Associated with this Recall [/h][h=5]Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)[/h]

BUICKVERANO2012
CHEVROLETCAMARO2012
CHEVROLETCRUZE2012
CHEVROLETSONIC2012


[h=4]Details [/h][h=4]2 Associated Documents [/h]*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC
[h=5]SUMMARY:[/h]General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2012 Buick Verano vehicles manufactured December 2, 2011 to July, 16, 2012, Chevrolet Cruze vehicles manufactured December 7, 2011 to July 25, 2012, Chevrolet Sonic vehicles manufactured December 5, 2011 to August 2, 2012, and Chevrolet Camaro vehicles manufactured December 1, 2011 to June 11, 2012. The driver side frontal air bag has a shorting bar which may intermittently contact the air bag terminals. [h=5]CONSEQUENCE:[/h]If the bar and terminals are contacting each other at the time of a crash necessitating deployment of the driver's frontal air bag, that air bag will not deploy, increasing the driver's risk of injury. [h=5]REMEDY:[/h]GM will notify owners, and dealers will replace the steering wheel air bag coil, free of charge. The manufacturer has not yet provided a notification schedule. Chevrolet owners may contact GM at 1-800-222-1020. Buick owners may contact GM at 1-800-521-7300. Note: This is an expansion of recalls 12V-522 and 13V-023. [h=5]NOTES:[/h]Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I think there was an older recall to this effect. I believe the remedy then was to remove the shorting bar or both bars since the US Cruze has a dual stage airbag with two plugs. The shorting bar is there to make it impossible for the airbag to deploy with the plug disconnected. It's a gold plated spring that touches both pins of the airbag with the plug disconnected. The plug itself pushes the spring away from the pins to allow a circuit if the module calls for deployment.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`Related CruzeTALK thread:​*2012 Cruze Airbag Recall | Affected Vehicles*​*​*To check whether or not a recall has been issued for your GM vehicle, including Chevrolet, Buick, GMC, Cadillac, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, Saturn, HUMMER, or Saab, visit the following website plug in your vehicle's VIN:
*
GM RECALL CENTER*​


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I think there was an older recall to this effect. I believe the remedy then was to remove the shorting bar or both bars since the US Cruze has a dual stage airbag with two plugs. The shorting bar is there to make it impossible for the airbag to deploy with the plug disconnected. It's a gold plated spring that touches both pins of the airbag with the plug disconnected. The plug itself pushes the spring away from the pins to allow a circuit if the module calls for deployment.


This is the third GM recall for this same issue. Some of the cars/trucks in the previous recalls are also in this one.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Great another summer re-call. Just in time for the vacation season. It's NINE total re-calls now.
But who is counting!


----------

